# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  واسه پسری که سال سوم میخاد بمونه چه رشته ای بزنه مناسب تره؟

## kia77

سلام
یه رشته ای که کمترین واحد رو داشته باشه (در کل یه رشته سبکی باشه) چیه؟ 
با فرض بر اینکه تمام رشته های پیام نور رو قبول میشه

----------


## Evill96

حسابداری خوبه ...

----------


## Akhm

مدیریت راحت ترین رشته است.

----------


## Evill96

البته میتونی رشته های مترجمی و ادبیات انگلیسی هم بخونی مفیدتر هم هستن

----------


## kia77

> البته میتونی رشته های مترجمی و ادبیات انگلیسی هم بخونی مفیدتر هم هستن


ممنون
فقط یه رشته ای که هم کم حجم (خیلی سبک باشه ترم 1 اش) و بتونی ترم 2 مرخصی بگیری
برای رفع مشکل نظام وظیفه

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> یه رشته ای که کمترین واحد رو داشته باشه (در کل یه رشته سبکی باشه) چیه؟ 
> با فرض بر اینکه تمام رشته های پیام نور رو قبول میشه


درود بر شما

رشته جهانگردی  ، زیاد مهم نیست عزیز چون شما میخوای ترم اول و دوم رو مرخصی تحصیلی بگیری و سال بعد انصراف بدی ، اصلا نیازی به انتخاب واحد کردن هم ندارید بنابراین عنوان رشته ای که انتخاب میکنید چندان موضوعیت نداره و ...

موفق باشید

 :Yahoo (90):

----------


## kia77

> درود بر شما
> 
> رشته جهانگردی  ، زیاد مهم نیست عزیز چون شما میخوای ترم اول و دوم رو مرخصی تحصیلی بگیری و سال بعد انصراف بدی ، اصلا نیازی به انتخاب واحد کردن هم ندارید بنابراین عنوان رشته ای که انتخاب میکنید چندان موضوعیت نداره و ...
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام 
ترم 1 آیا مرخصی میدهند؟ مطمئنید؟
من فقط نگران اینم که اگه (به فرض) ترم 1 با مرخصی موافقت نشد(به هر دلیلی) حداقل حجم درس ها طوری باشند که به مطالعه کنکوری لطمه چندانی وارد نشود. 
ممنون.

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام
> یه رشته ای که کمترین واحد رو داشته باشه (در کل یه رشته سبکی باشه) چیه؟ 
> با فرض بر اینکه تمام رشته های پیام نور رو قبول میشه


هر رشته ای میخای باشه .. تفاوتی تو سال اول خیلی خاص نیست .... :: بیشتر از 14 واحد بر ندار .... بیشتر هم عمومی بردار ...... ::: از بین تخصصی ها میشه یکی دوتا برداشت به دردت بخوره کمی به اطلاعات عمومیت اضافه بشه

اندیشه 1 : 2 واحد
تاریخ تحلیلی : 2 واحد
تاریخ امامت :: 2 واحد
زبان عمومی : 3 واحد 
فارسی عمومی :: 3 واحد
تفسیر موضوعی قرآن : 2 واحد 
..................................................  ..
اندیشه 2 : 2 واحد
ورزش  : 1 واحد
تفسیر موضوعی نهج البلاغه : 2 واحد
کامپیوتر (اینم شاید داشته باشی) :: 3 واحد
زبان تخصصی (اینم شاید داشته باشی) : 2 واحد
تنظیم خانواده : 2 واحد
انقلاب اسلامی : 2 واحد
...........................................
همین طوریش بدون تخصصی هم میتونی عمومیاتو جفتو جورش کنی !

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

تربیت بدنی هم خوبه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> ترم 1 آیا مرخصی میدهند؟ مطمئنید؟
> من فقط نگران اینم که اگه (به فرض) ترم 1 با مرخصی موافقت نشد(به هر دلیلی) حداقل حجم درس ها طوری باشند که به مطالعه کنکوری لطمه چندانی وارد نشود. 
> ممنون.


سلام

بله عزیز شما درخواست مرخصی تحصیلی بدید مشکلی نیست
نگران نباشید ، شما فقط شهریه ثابتشون رو پرداخت کنید دیگه مسئله ای نخواهد بود

خواهش میکنم

----------

